# Key Post: Compassionate leave 2 - leave on death of a parent?



## my2leftfeet (23 Nov 2004)

An employee of ours has a parent dying and has asked how much time he will be entitled to take off when it happens.  What is the norm?


----------



## Elcato (23 Nov 2004)

As per company policy. I don't believe there are hard and fast rules but where I work we are allowed 2 days compassionate leave for the death of any direct relative. To be honest the company are reasonably flexible. Have you a HR dept. in the job that could clear this up ?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2004)

Is this  about compassionate/force majeure leave of any use?


----------



## zag (23 Nov 2004)

As per the Oasis link above there is no 'entitlement' to leave on the death of a parent.

If the question is how much leave am I entitled to on the death of a parent - then the answer is NIL.

If the question is will the company grant me a few days off in the event of the death of a parent - then I would hope that the answer from the company would be "of course you can take a few days to get over it, you're not going to be in any fit state to work anyway"

z


----------



## sunnyday (23 Nov 2004)

Check the terms of your employment, or the union agreement.


----------



## my2leftfeet (23 Nov 2004)

I should have worded question more precisely. I have to decide how much leave should be granted and was wondering what is the norm?  3 days feels right. And of course flexibility does come into it. But not for the guy last year who was off when his third granny died!


----------



## Elcato (23 Nov 2004)

I would suggest 3 days. One day for the removal, one for the actual funeral and one day either side. I would ask how close the person was as I think the loss of a parent wpuld be more distressing than the loss of a grandparent.


----------



## legend99 (11 Dec 2004)

*..*

Max 5 days, in the case of parent, partner, child or sibling.
Max 3 days, in the case of parent in law, sibling in-law.
Max 1 day, in the case of uncle, aunt, niece, nephew, grandparent, and grandchild.


is our company policy


----------



## ajapale (25 Dec 2005)

*Re: >>Compassionate leave 2 - leave on death of a parent?*

Ive made this a key post.
aj


----------

